# throttle sticking



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have a 1974 20' mako with twin evinrude 75's. if i remember i will push back and forth on the throttle once a week if we are not using it to try to keep it loose.well, here we go camping for the weekend and its stuck. it works ok but it really takes some effort. i can build a house lock and key but i cant change the oil in my truck. hopefully im not the only idiot out there. is there an easy button for this or do i need to take it to my mechanic? please dont bash the dummy. any advice, please. thanks, jeremy


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you check to see if the lines are pinched or bent (usually at the motors)?


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

In the past when my throttle was sticking/hard to use it would be because the cable had frayed. They would break soon after they started sticking. First check for the cable crimped anywhere like stated beforewhich is hopefully it. They are usually not that hard to replace. If you have to replace take the other one off. If it is difficult to route the cable through the boat or difficult to access places, tye a small rope/chord too the cable before you pull it out and then you can tie the chord to the new cable and pull it through the same way. You will have to measure the cable when you go to get another one. Hope that helps


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Are the cable original?? If so just put some new ones on. Not very hard to do. Disconnect @ the throttle so you can make sure it is not the throttle. Once they are disconnected the throttle should move feeely if not it might be your problem. But my guess is the cables. I just replaced mine and with the new teleflex ultras very smooth now


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

2nd that on the cables. I have a Mako 20 and just replaced mine a few weeks ago. Its not that hard. Mine were splitting back where the sun had backed the outer jacket near my transom. After you put new ones in you might get some of the UV protectorant spray they sell at West Marine. I now spray that on all my wiring that is exposed to UV.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

well we took it out yesterday planning to camp somewhere. ofcourse she fired up in the yard. we get to the launch and i cant find neutral. i think the spring has sprung in the throttle box where you push the botton to put it in neutral and gas. how dumb did that sound? i hope i explained it good enough. thanks for all of the advice. i will be changing cables. im not sure how old they are. thanks again, jeremy


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

You might have some wore out plastic bushings in the shifters. That will be obvious when you open 'em up to swap cables.l If you are in Gulf Breeze we can help you on any control issues!! Tim:usaflag


----------

